# Citizen Nighthawk: What You Think?



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

Dear friends,

what do you think about Citizen Nighthawk?

It is an Eco-Drive, and seems to be also a GMT.

But what you think about this watch?

Thanks. Luca


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Luberfly said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> what do you think about Citizen Nighthawk?
> 
> ...


cool....like them a lot


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I really like the Nighthawks...I had the normal gmt in PVD but i had the chance of the radio controlled

version so i sold it.They are a fair size watch with a 42mm case and 22mm lug spacing but because they

have no bezel as such they seem to look bigger than this.The lume is superb..it is a nice blue colour and stays

very bright all night. I give them the thumbs up!


----------



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello, thanks.

But this is also GMT?

And with or without alarm?

Do you have the reference Citizen Number... I like this!

Luca


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

The Ref no of this watch (Radio Controlled) is AS2020-53E.

This watch has no GMT function...Also this watch and the GMT Nighthawk have no Alarm.


----------



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

jbw said:


> The Ref no of this watch (Radio Controlled) is AS2020-53E.
> 
> This watch has no GMT function...Also this watch and the GMT Nighthawk have no Alarm.


Ok, thanks.

And if I want a GMT function... what I can find?

Luca


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

You just need the normal GMT Nighthawk. BJ7000-52E


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah i like these and am a big fan of eco-drive ,hopefully get my daily beater back soon


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They do offer a lot of watch for the money :yes:


----------



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

PhilM said:


> They do offer a lot of watch for the money :yes:


Where I can find this waqtch in UK?

Seems to be NOT sold in Italy.

Thanks

Luca


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I like them, but much prefer the brown dialled versions ..


----------



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

VinceR said:


> I like them, but much prefer the brown dialled versions ..


Also me.

My request was only for informations.

I prefer brown with leter band.

Luca


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

flight store has them but not in brown


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I've had the radio-controlled version and the normal GMT version both are superb watches and with great lume.I would definately buy another one.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I had the GMT version and found it particulary diificult to read the GMT section....very small....nice execution but tiny!

Tried for a while to source the RC version but gave up.....much harder to find, but will keep looking on and off as I think the overall style is lovely.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Tried for a while to source the RC version but gave up.....much harder to find, but will keep looking on and off as I think the overall style is lovely.


----------



## Luberfly (Sep 1, 2008)

Many thanks.

Very good information.

Luca


----------

